# Baby - Beak Issues (Underbite?)



## LaVieEnRose

Hello everyone:

I have a three weeks-old baby that I just noticed has a uneven beak. If I had to explain it, it looks kind of like a underbite. The top beak is not going over the lower beak and instead, the top beak is going inside the lower beak. It's hard to explain so pictures are attached. I tried to push the top beak over the lower beak (like how it should look) but the baby immediately reverts back to the uneven beak. Is this fixable? I tried searching online but I must not have the right condition or terminology down because searches have been futile. Please help! I feel horrible for this baby. 

The baby is being parent-raised with three or four supplementary hand-feedings since it hatched.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Any help, thoughts, or advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

I'm praying that he/she will grow out of this condition.


----------



## angelmommy24

I have no advice but will say that I have a tiel with an abnormal beak and he eats just fine best of luck


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Thank you for your comment. I'm just trying to understand why its beak looks the way it does. She/he has two younger clutch-mates/siblings that have normal beaks. I'm wondering if the baby's bottom jaw is too big/wide, or if its top beak is not long enough. Or I'm wondering if its because I've been supplementing with formula -- perhaps it was the syringe? Or is it genetic? How common is this? And what causes it? And of course, can I do anything to fix the issue? I just want my baby to be normal.  She/he does not have to be perfect - would just like it to be like any other bird.


----------



## srtiels

Since the bird is still young, and the beak soft it is correctable....BUT....will take time and patience. The first thing you need to do is look at the shape of the lower beak of bird that has a normal beak. You will notice that there is a *V* shaped notch in the center of the lower beak that serves to align the upper beak in place. Your baby does not show this notch, therefore yourself or a vet will have to carefully clip a small *v* shaped notch on the lower beak. Once this is done then you would have to do some physically therapy several times a day. What this is is to gently align the upper beak into the notch and hold for 15-20 seconds. Do this several times a day, extending the time that you hold the beak aligned. It is going to take a week to retrain the muscles and placement of the beak. During this time you *might have to* shape and trim the lower beak.


----------



## srtiels

The most common cause for this is either yeast or food getting stuck around and under the tongue. In looking at your pix's the mouth appears clean. So, if not yeast it may have been a result of how the chick bobbed in the nest while feeding....such as more of a forward lunging movement rather than up and down. it would not be from assist feeding. In rare instances from assist feeding scissor beak, meaning it looks like the beak is crossed, can result.

After each session of working with the beak use a Q-tip dampened with a 50/50 vinegar water to swab the inside and outside of the beak.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Thank you so much for your very thorough response. I checked the other babies and the baby in question and they all appear to have the v-shape notch. I'm attaching pics taken just minutes ago for your review.

I'm going to try physical therapy. I just did a quick session of holding the beak in place for 10-15 seconds (couldn't hold the beak for longer than 15 seconds -- resistance). I did this about 5-7 times. I will try to do this several times day - I really hope it helps. Is the Q-tip dampened in the 50/50 vinegar solution for medicinal purposes or sanitation? Would apple cider vinegar be recommended? Or maybe even a listerine 50/50 solution? Thanks again for all your gracious help and advice.


----------



## srtiels

Thank you for posting the pix's, they are very helpful. Look at the last pix. The lower beak is showing some overgrowth. This will have to be trimmed back and a new *v* notch shaped. The reason why the lower beak is growing is because it does not have the upper beak to align with. If this is not corrected now, it is going to make it harder to correct the upper beak alignment. At this age the beak and bones are more flexible, so it is the best time to correct problems before they become permanent. 

The baby will fight and resist you at first because it will hurt using the time and pressure to hold the beak aligned. Tghink of it as a sore sprained muscle that hurts the next day when you use it. But with use the pain lessens. So, once the lower beak length is corrected it will be easier to align the upper and lower beak with less pain and resistance.

As to the vinegar, it is ACV, and more for sanitation, and it is the best thing to use if there is a slight bit of yeast inside the beak, or it develops as a secondary problem from the stress of the physical therapy. ACV is acidic and will kill any developing yeast.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Oh gosh, again, thank you so much. I sincerely appreciate all your help.

Are there any stickies, articles, videos, pictures, or instructions on trimming that you would recommend? Would I use nail clipper or a nail file for the trimming? I have noticed that the beak at this stage is very flexible/pliable. I would love to correct this if I can and willing to put in the time and work. 

I will definitely use the ACV 50/50. Do I need to make a new batch every single time, or can I keep a make a new batch every week week and continually use it? Thank you so so so much.


----------



## srtiels

*pictures, or instructions on trimming?*

If you will let me copy/save several of your pix's I can play with them in a photo-editing program and do a collage that has instructions on what to do. It would take an hour or less to do it and post the info.

As to the ACV, keep the 50/50 mix in a small jar, and mix fresh every other day. It can be stored at room temp.


----------



## srtiels

Can you post some close-up pix's of one of the clutchmates that has a normal beak to show for comparison?


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Wow, that would be so amazing if you could. You don't need to invest too much time as I've kept other species of birds my whole life and can follow basic instructions. If you need me to take more photos, please let me know. 

I will make a batch of the ACV mixture now and change it out every other day. I have to go to work now but will be back later in the afternoon. Thank you so much for all your help -- I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my chest and shoulders. You are a blessing and an angel; thank you.

Of course -- will take pictures right now and will upload in just a few. Thank you!!!!


----------



## srtiels

I just need a close-up of a clutchmate with a normal beak for comparison, etc. Thanks again


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Sorry for the delay. The second and third baby are fiesty in comparison to the first born (the baby in question). The joys of being parent-raised, I suppose. Thanks so much!!  

Second baby pictures attached.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Attached are pictures of baby #3. Very fiesty little one. Rocks his/her body back and forth and makes intimidating dinosaur sounds. 

Thank you so much!!!  I will be back in later in the afternoon/early evening. Thank you.


----------



## srtiels

Thanks!!! Great shots  What I am doing right not is converting the picx's (click for a larger view) into line drawings. From there I will rework a few of the drawings to show where to clip, shape, etc.


----------



## srtiels

I got my drawings and illustrations 1/2 way done. Can you do just one more pix? Can you do a shot of your fingetips holding the beak in alignment? Thanks again


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Hello again, I'm so sorry for the delay. It's been a crazy hectic day and traffic was just horrible today. My apologies for my tardiness.

Wow, amazing how you made drawings!! You must be an artist - a very fine one at that! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this - I appreciate it with all my heart. 

Attached are the photos you requested. I was overly ambitious and thought I could hold the beak together and take photos at the same time; I was wrong! I had to have someone take photos while I did all the hand work. That added to the delay. Thanks again.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

And some additional shots just in case you need a few more. 

Please take your time doing this. I'm working on the physical therapy so there's no rush. Again, thank you so much for doing this. Bless your heart.


----------



## Cryren8972

I keep checking this thread because I'm fascinated to hear and see the outcome. First of all...the baby is so darn cute I wanna kiss his face...so I see him, and grin. Secondly, those drawings are amazing...are you doing those free hand????


----------



## srtiels

Thank you!!! I will save those pix's and do a separate collage. I have this one almost done (see below) I just have to add the type. AND I would like to add your name, since I am using your pix's. The collage took l-o-n-g-e-r than I thought it would...so hopefully in an hour or so I'll have it complete.


----------



## srtiels

*Secondly, those drawings are amazing...are you doing those free hand????*
-------------------------------

Thanks...I have not drawn free hand in years. I used PaintShop Pro to first change the pix to a 'pencil' drawing, which still showed a little color, so then I used 'greyscale' to make it B&W. From there I just edited out the beak shaped for the collage. I do my collage layouts in Arcsoft's Photo Studio.


----------



## srtiels

I was looking at your last pix's. By the looks of the beak all you may need to do is the physical therapy to re-align the beak. If the lower beak does get a little longer a trim (nail clippers) and a *v* notch (cuticle nipper) may be all that is needed.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

Hello again,

Wow, the collage looks amazing!!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do them. Please do not feel the need to credit me for anything -- you deserve all the credit, praise, and respect. Taking pictures only took 10 minutes -- you, on the other hand, have invested hours of your time and for that, I am eternally grateful. Please feel free to use the collage and any of the pictures, freely. If the photos and your collage will help others, I will be most pleased. You are so generous, wise, and gifted -- thank you. 

If I do need to trim and nip, is it okay to do this while the beak is so tender? I'm worried about possibly cutting nerves or a vein. I want to do the nip and trim as my last resort. As for physical therapy, how many times of the 10-15 seconds should I be doing per session? And how many sessions daily? Is there anything else I should be doing other than the ACV 50/50 concoction? Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## srtiels

*is it okay to do this while the beak is so tender?*
--------------------------------

Within a week the beak will be harder, thus harder to correct. You caught it at the right time to be most effective in correcting it. It looks so much better than your earlier pix's, so the little bit of physcial therapy you have done has helped alot. 

* I want to do the nip and trim as my last resort. *

If there is a notch in the lower beak now that you can align the beak then hold off on trimming and shapping. Your baby looks big enough to start nibbling on millet and/or seed. If so that would be the best thing to help shape and keep the beak aligned in between therapy. If the baby is not trying to nibble then do two (2) 15-20 second 'holds', then a few hours later do it again. So 3-4 times/sessions in a day. As the beak strengthens and stays aligned you can reduce the hold/pressing in alignment of the beak by 1 session at a time.

And THANK YOU for the use of your pix's


----------



## srtiels

Whew! I finally got the collage done. Thanks again  I hope your baby does fine with just the physical therapy to the beak.


----------



## LaVieEnRose

It looks so awesome!!! Thank you so much. If you need any additional photos taken now or in the future, please do not hesitate to ask. I don't know if you can edit the collage, but there's a minor typo. I think you meant "Physical Therapy" but it is currently spelled "Physcial" (bottom left, in large red bold text). 

Thank you immensely for answering all my questions and assisting in all the ways you have so generously offered. I feel blessed to have received your genuine help. I will continue to carry on with the physical therapy and will keep everyone posted with hopes that she/he improves to full normalcy. Have a wonderful weekend. Thank you again.


----------



## srtiels

Thank you for letting me know about the type. I corrected it, and put the updated one in it's place.

By the looks of it your baby should be fine. Once the jaw and beak re-align, and as the baby starts to nibble on foods the beak should look like nothing was ever wrong with it.


----------



## Happy

Hi, I really want to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this group. Your advise really helped and has made a huge difference in my cockatiel's life. I got a baby cockatiel last month, he was 25 days old, as you will see in the following pictures, he had an underbite issue, very severe. I thought it wasn't fixable but I followed the instructions provide in this thread and the results are amazing. I have to say that I have done the physical therapy for hours and hours during 2 weeks and you can see the difference. Thanks again for saving my cockatiel's life!!!


----------



## Happy

Happy said:


> Hi, I really want to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this group. Your advise really helped and has made a huge difference in my cockatiel's life. I got a baby cockatiel last month, he was 25 days old, as you will see in the following pictures, he had an underbite issue, very severe. I thought it wasn't fixable but I followed the instructions provide in this thread and the results are amazing. I have to say that I have done the physical therapy for hours and hours during 2 weeks and you can see the difference. Thanks again for saving my cockatiel's life!!!


----------



## Happy

Second picture my baby at almost 6 weeks old


----------

